# 1968 Buzz Bike 2 t 1 wheelie bike



## vastingray

1968 western flyer buzz bike 2t1


----------



## Jaxon

Great Looking Wheelie Bike!


----------



## vastingray

Thanks Jaxon it was a lot of work


----------



## rfeagleye

Amazing work as always Tom!


----------



## deathkrate

What’s a wheelie bike like that worth?


----------



## vastingray

rfeagleye said:


> Amazing work as always Tom!



Thanks Rob I appreciate it buddy


----------



## vastingray

deathkrate said:


> What’s a wheelie bike like that worth?



I have no idea  of the value


----------



## VonJuggalo

vastingray said:


> View attachment 727659 View attachment 727658 1968 western flyer buzz bike 2t1



Im almost at a loss for words, wow..Ill trade you with my one of a kind 1999 Phat Whopper Chopper, Im new to this website but I think I can post it here, its factory besides it comes with a 26" 2.25 rear tire.  It comes with a Nexus 7 spd so I respoked it to a 24" X 3" fat azz rear tire.  Phat told me it wouldnt fit, they were wrong!


----------



## VonJuggalo

VonJuggalo said:


> Im almost at a loss for words, wow..Ill trade you with my one of a kind 1999 Phat Whopper Chopper, Im new to this website but I think I can post it here, its factory besides it comes with a 26" 2.25 rear tire.  It comes with a Nexus 7 spd so I respoked it to a 24" X 3" fat azz rear tire.  Phat told me it wouldnt fit, they were wrong!View attachment 1158714View attachment 1158714



I cant believe the photo bucket is in there..one min..


----------



## VonJuggalo

Original Phat leather seat, the shifter is the right metal handlegrip, it twists.


----------



## jrcarz

Nicest Wheelie Bike I have seen. Super Rare!


----------



## vastingray

rfeagleye said:


> Amazing work as always Tom!



Thanks Rob I appreciate it my friend


----------



## vastingray

jrcarz said:


> Nicest Wheelie Bike I have seen. Super Rare!



Thanks so much they are definitely rare finding parts was definitely a challenge  lol


----------

